# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  أنواع الخلاف الفقهي

## أبو المنذر سراج الدين

أنواع الخلافقسم العلماء أنواع الخلاف إلى قسمين رئيسيين: خلاف التنوع، وخلاف التضاد. 
أولًا ـ خلاف التنوعيمكن أن يُقال في تعريفه: هو ما كانت المنافاة فيه لا تقتضي إبطال أحد القولين للآخر؛ لثبوت صحتها في الشرع، وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله أربعة وجوه له؛ هي: 
الوجه الأول: (ما يكون كل واحد من القولين، أو الفعلين حقًا مشروعًا) [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم، ابن تيمية، (1/37)]. 
ومثال القولين:ما جاء في حديث أبي بكر الصديق لما قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: علمني دعاء أدعو به في صلاتي؛ فقال: (قل: اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي ظلمًا كبيرًا، وإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت، فاغفر لي مغفرة من عندك، وارحمني إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم) [متفق عليه، رواه البخاري، (834)، ومسلم، (7044)]، وفي رواية (كثيرًا) [رواها مسلم، (7044)]. 
والكل مشروع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما أن المعنى واحد، قال ابن تيمية: (ولو تدبر القول لعلم أن كل واحد من المأثور يحصل المقصود ... فمتى كثر فهو كبير في المعنى، ومتى كبر فهو كثير في المعنى) [مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية، (24/245)]. 
ومثال الفعلين: ما جاء عن عبد الله بن أبي قيس قال: (سألت عائشة عن وتر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف كان يُوتر؛ من أول الليل أو من آخره؟ فقالت: كلُ ذلك قد كان يصنع، ربما أوتر من أول الليل، وربما أوتر من آخره، فقال: الحمد لله الذي جعل في الأمر سعة. 
فقلت: كيف كانت قراءته؛ أكان يُسر بالقراءة أم يجهر؟ قالت: كل ذلك قد كان يفعل، قد كان ربما أسر، وربما جهر، قال: فقلت: الحمد لله الذي جعل في الأمر سعة. 
قلت: فكيف كان يصنع في الجنابة؛ أكان يغتسل قبل أن ينام، أو ينام قبل أن يغتسل؟ قالت: كل ذلك قد كان يفعل، فربما اغتسل فنام، وربما توضأ فنام، قلت: الحمد لله الذي جعل في الأمر سعة) [رواه الترمذي، (3174)، وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن الترمذي، (2924)]. 
والشاهد من هذا ظاهر، وهو جواز الأمرين في الوتر، والقراءة، والاغتسال من الجنابة. 
ومن هذا الباب أيضًا اختلاف الأنواع في صفة الأذان، والإقامة، والاستفتاح، والتشهدات، وصلاة الخوف، وتكبيرات العيد، وتكبيرات الجنازة. 
الوجه الثاني: (ما يكون كل من القولين هو في معنى القول الآخر، لكن العبارتين مختلفتان، كما قد يختلف كثير من الناس في ألفاظ الحدود، وصيغ الأدلة، والتعبير عن المسميات، وتقسيم الأحكام) [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم، ابن تيمية، (1/38)]. 
ومثال ذلك: أسماء الله كلها تدل على مسمى واحد، فليس دعاؤه باسم من أسمائه الحسنى مضادًا لدعائه باسم آخر؛ بل الأمر كما قال تعالى: **قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ أَيًّا مَا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى} [الإسراء: 110]. 
الوجه الثالث: (ما يكون المعنيان غيرين، لكن لا يتنافيان؛ فهذا قول صحيح، وهذا قول صحيح، وإن لم يكن معنى أحدهما هو معنى الآخر، وهذا كثير في المنازعات جدًّا) [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم، ابن تيمية، (1/38)]. 
ومثال ذلك: قول الله تعالى: **وَادَّكَرَ بَعْدَ أُمَّةٍ} [يوسف: 45]؛ أي بعد حين، و{بعد أَمَةٍ}؛ أي بعد نسيان لـه، والمعنيان جميعًا وإن اختلفا صحيحان؛ لأنه ذكر أمر يوسف بعد حين وبعد نسيان لـه، فأنزل الله على لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمعنيين جميعًا في غَرضين. 
وكقوله: **رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا} [سبأ: 19]، على طريق الدعاء والمسألة، و{رَبَّنَا بَاعَدَ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا} على جهة الخبر، والمعنيان وإن اختلفا صحيحان؛ لأن أهل سبأ سألوا الله أن يفرقهم في البلاد؛ فقالوا: **رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا}، فلما فرقهم الله في البلاد وباعد بين أسفارهم، قالوا: ربنا بَاعَدَ بين أسفارنا وأجابنا إلى ما سألنا، فحكى الله سبحانه عنهم بالمعنيين في غرضين. 
الوجه الرابع: (ما يكون طريقتين مشروعتين، وقوم قد سلكوا هذا الطريق، وآخرون قد سلكوا الأخرى، وكلاهما حسن في الدين) [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم، ابن تيمية، (1/38)].
ويمكن أن يُقال: إن هذا الوجه يغني عنه الوجه الأول؛ وذلك لكون الطريقتين المشروعتين إما أن تكونا قولًا أو فعلًا، وهذا عين الوجه الأول. 
ثانيًا ـ خلاف التضادهو أن يختلف المجتهدون في حكم المسألة على قولين متنافيين، بحيث ترد على محل واحد، وهذا النوع من الخلاف ينقسم إلى نوعين: 
النوع الأول:اختلاف سائغ غير مذموم، وهو ما لا يخالف نصًّا من كتاب أو من سنة صحيحة أو إجماعًا، أو قياسًا جليًّا، وهذا سواء في الأمور الاعتقادية ـ وهذا نادر ـ أو في الأحكام بين الفقهاء، وهذا النوع من الخلاف يرجع إلى تفاوت أفهام العباد، وتفاوت قدرتهم على البحث والاجتهاد. 
ومن أمثلة هذا النوع من الاختلاف في الأمور الفقهية: الاختلاف في كثير من أمور الوضوء؛ كوجوب المضمضة والاستنشاق أم استحبابهما، ووجوب الترتيب أم استحبابه، وهكذا. 
ولكن ليس معنى تسويغ الخلاف أنه يجوز لكل واحد أن ينتقي بالتشهي أيًّا من القولين دون اجتهاد؛ فهذا سبيل الزندقة والانحلال، فقد أجمع العلماء فيما نقله ابن عبد البر أنه لا يجوز تتبع رخص العلماء فضلًا عن الزلات والسقطات. 
النوع الثاني: اختلاف غير سائغ مذموم، وهو ما خالف نصًّا من كتاب أو سنة أو إجماعًا أو قياسًا جليًّا، سواء أكان في الأمور الاعتقادية العلمية، أو في الأمور العملية الفقهية؛ ومن أمثلته في المسائل العملية: القول بجواز ربا الفضل وأن المحرم هو ربا النسيئة فقط، والثابت حرمة ربا الفضل أيضًا. 
وهكذا، فعدم فهم طبيعة الخلاف وغيابها عن أذهان الكثير من دعاة اليوم، وخاصة مع حداثة السن؛ أدى إلى كثير من المثالب والمفاسد في العلاقة بين الدعاة وعموم المدعوين، خاصة مع تقادم ما ألفه الناس واعتادوا عليه، ويصبح من الصعب العسير أن يتركوه، خاصة وله أصل في الدين، وهو ما يفوت على كثير من الدعاة. 
وهاك مثال يوضح المقصود من كلامي: 
صلاة التراويح: كان يجري الخلاف حولها دائمًا، كم عدد ركعاتها؟ وما مقدار القراءة فيها؟ حيث دأب أكثر المجتمع المصري على صلاتها عشرين ركعة، بينما يصر كثير من الدعاة على ثماني ركعات فقط، وبتحري الخلاف نجد أن عدد الركعات ليس محصورًا بعدد معين؛ فقد صلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بصحابته ثماني ركعات، ثم كانوا يكملون باقيها في بيوتهم، وعلى عهد عمر رضي الله عنه جمع الناس على عشرين ركعة، وعندما سُئل أبو حنيفة عما فعله عمر؛ قال: (التراويح سنة ولم يتخرجه عمر من تلقاء نفسه، ولم يكن فيه مبتدعًا ولم يأمر به إلا عن أصل لديه وعهد من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) [رد المحتار على الدر المختار، ابن عابدين، (2/46)]؛ وعليه فقد اختلف العلماء في عدد الركعات ما بين ثمانية وبين عشرين، ولكلٍّ وجهة هو موليها، فلا ينبغي الخلاف فيما اتسع فيه الأمر لسلفنا الصالح.

ابن تيمية رحمه الله قال كلام ما أنفسه، لمن أراد أن يتعلم كيف يحرر مواطن الخلاف وكيف يقدم مصالح الدين العليا على الخلافات الفقهية المستساغة؛ حيث يقول: (... وقد تبين أن الأمر ليس كذلك؛ فليس بسنة راتبة ولا يسجد له، ولكن من اعتقد ذلك متأولًا في ذلك له تأويله، كسائر موارد الاجتهاد، ولهذا ينبغي للمأموم أن يتبع إمامه فيما يسوغ فيه الاجتهاد؛ فإذا قنت قنت معه، وإن ترك القنوت لم يقنت ...) [الفتاوى الكبرى، ابن تيمية، (2/245)]، فابن تيمية هنا قدم مصلحة الاجتماع على مفسدة التفرق حول أمور سائغ فيها الخلاف.

----------


## طالبة فقه

شكر الله لكم ورضي عنكم

----------


## أبو المنذر سراج الدين

> ، فابن تيمية هنا قدم مصلحة الاجتماع على مفسدة التفرق حول أمور سائغ فيها الخلاف.


جاء كلام شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله تعقيباًََ على هذا المثال
مثال ثانٍ: القنوت في صلاة الفجر، فقد اعتاد معظم الشعب المصري إلى وقت قريب على القنوت في صلاة الفجر، وللأسف فقد جعلها البعض قضيته الكبرى التي ينافح من أجلها ويقاتل، رغم الخلاف في المسألة، فقد أورد فيها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ثلاثة أقوال: الأول: أنه منسوخ، والثاني: مشروعيته وأنه في صلاة الفجر سنة، والثالث: أن يكون لسبب نزل بالمسلمين وينتهي بانتهاء تلك النازلة.

----------


## أبو المنذر سراج الدين

> شكر الله لكم ورضي عنكم


آمين وإياكم

----------


## فايز بن عثمان الشهراني

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو المنذر سراج الدين

جزانا الله وإياك أخي الحبيب

----------


## عبد الفتاح الزويني

يؤكد الشيخ ابن بيه في مقالته "آداب الاختلاف" بأن  الاختلاف بين أهل الحق سائغ وواقع ، وما دام في حدود الشريعة وضوابطها؛ فإنه لا يكون مذموماً بل يكون ممدوحاً ومصدراً من مصادر الإثراء الفكري ووسيلة للوصول إلى القرار الصائب، وما مبدأ الشورى الذي قرره الإسلام إلا تشريعاً لهذا الاختلاف الحميد { وشاورهم في الأمر } فكم كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستشيروا أصحابه ويستمع إلى آرائهم وتختلف وجهات نظرهم في تقرير المضي في حملة بدر ونتائج المعركة وكان الاختلاف من الموقف من الأسرى.
فعندما استشار في المضي فدماً لنزال المشركين بعد أن تبين كثرة جيوشهم بالنسبة للمسلمين وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينصت إليهم وما ليم أحد على رأي أبداه أو موقف تبناه وما تعصب منهم أحد ولا تحزب بل كان الحق غايتهم والمصلحة رائدهم.
وقد يقر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلاً من المختلفين على رأيه الخاص ، وبدون أن يبدي أي اعتراض أو ترجيح. 
كما في مسألة أمره عليه الصلاة والسلام بصلاة العصر في بني قريظة فقد صلاها بعضهم بالمدينة ولم يصلها العض الآخر إلا وقت صلاة العشاء ، ولم يعنف أحداً منهم كما جاء في الصحيحين. 
وفي السفر كان منهم المفطر والصائم . وما عاب أحد على أحد كما جاء في الصحيح حتى في الاختلاف في القراءة في حديث ابن مسعود إنها التربية النبوية للصحابة ليتصرفوا داخل دائرة الشريعة حسب جهدهم طبقاً لاجتهادهم. 
وبعده عليه الصلاة والسلام كانت بينهم اختلافات حسمت أحيانا كثيرة بالاتفاق كما في اختلافهم حول الخليفة بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وكما في اختلافهم حول قتال مانعي الزكاة وحول جمع القرآن الكريم ورجوع عمر إلى قول علي مسألة المنكوحة في العدة.لذلك فالاختلاف بين المذاهب الفقهية هو اختلاف مقبول شرعا،لأنه يتم في الفروع الفقهية لا الأصول والقطعيات  التي لا يجوز الاختلاف حولها وأن الاختلاف فيها مذموم شرعا غير مقبول. أما الاختلاف الفقهي فهو اختلاف سعة وازدهار الفقه الإسلامي ودليل على عالمية الإسلام وشموليته وانفتاحه المستمر على جميع المستجدات في زمان ومكان،فلقد اختلف الإمام أبي حنيفة مع صاحبيه محمد والحسن؛فكان اختلاف عصر وزمان لا اختلاف في الرأي والاستدلال[تغير الزمان].واختلف الفقه عند الإمام الشافعي كذلك عند انتقاله من العراق إلى مصر،فكانت النتائج الفقهية مختلفة ما بين العراق ومصر[تغير المكان]

----------

